# Newest CD moderator: Mateamargo



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I would like to introduce Mateamargo as our newest moderator of the Cultural Discussions forum.

Mateamargo, good luck!  And welcome to the team. 

Mike


----------



## ILT

Welcome Mateamargo! CD is no easy task, but I'm sure you will be able to handle it


----------



## TrentinaNE

Benvenuto, Mateamargo! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun! 

Elisabetta


----------



## alexacohen

¡Genial, Mate!

A partir de ahora me vas a borrar tú por off-topic .

Ladridos cariñosos de Chaja, Roger y Ringo para Samwise y Rosie.

Y, Mazel Tov!

Alexa


----------



## Fernita

Bueno, querido Mate, te felicito y espero que la tarea no sea tan difícil como dicen. 

A mí, como bien sabrás, no me sorprende porque hace casi media hora que vi tu nombre en la lista de mods.

Muchos pero muchos cariños para vos!

Fernita.

 Moderator note: please refrain to expose my real name in public .


----------



## Rayines

*¡FELICITACIONES, MATE!*
A partir de ahora, ¿será *ÉSTE*
tu lema? ​


----------



## Mate

¡No pregunto cuántos son
Sino que vayan saliendo!
El gaucho que Mike nombró 
No es de salir _juyendo_.

Y si hay que lidiar con bestias
No sorprende el nombramiento;
Aunque el bruto se retobe
Siempre supe andar con tiento.

Por mucho que se me enfaden,
Por borrar majaderías,
No los _viá_ dejar que ensucien
Un templo _e'_ _sabeduría_.

Note: those who are not acquainted with this old fashioned gaucho jargon are kindly invited to ask in the forums .


Saludos - Mate


----------



## ireney

And back to English  Welcome aboard Mate, more than just glad to share our duties with you.


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Cuate Mate!
¡Bienvenido al manicomio!


​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Our organic gaucho,
our galloping vet,
our poetic peon, 
(and, do not forget,
our restaurant tycoon)
from the Argentine sod ....
Mateamargo 
has joined the mod squad!

Bravo, Mate!  It's great to be working with you!

besos,
Chaska


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome to the Mods team, mate! (CD forum, tough nut to crack..)


----------



## romarsan

¡Felicidades Mate!
Afila el cuchillo de seccionar posts que, a veces, (solo a veces ) necesitamos que nos contolen un poquito.
¡Que disfrutes del otro lado del foro!


----------



## Frank06

Proficiat!
Mor euh... amai, gast, mé CD zédde nog ni aan de nief patatte. Gij liever danne kik .
Enfin, veul sjans!

Good luck and have fun!

Frank


----------



## Vanda

Mate dulce, um sulamericano no Cultura! 
Prometemos te dar bastante trabalho discutindo 
futebol Brasil x Argentina!
Bincadeiiiiiiiiiira!!!

Bom contar com mais você no time!
​


----------



## EmilyD

Mazel Tov !, Mate  

~Nomi


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome to the Modo team, mate!


----------



## Kelly B

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## LV4-26

Keep the air-lock hatch open, Dallas, I can see Mateamargo coming. 
Congratulations!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Have you realized that volunteering doesn't pay? 

Felicitaciones y gracias por sumarte al equipo que mantiene al río en su cauce.

¡Un gran abrazo!


----------



## Fernita

Fernita said:


> Bueno, querido Mate, te felicito y espero que la tarea no sea tan difícil como dicen.
> 
> A mí, como bien sabrás, no me sorprende porque hace casi media hora que vi tu nombre en la lista de mods.
> 
> Muchos pero muchos cariños para vos!
> 
> Fernita.
> 
> Moderator note: please refrain to expose my real name in public .


 
Perdón Mate, me salió espontáneamente.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Mate:

Felicitaciones!!!!

ya no solo serás jugador, ahora serás arbitro, y sabemos que serás de los buenos. Un abrazo y Gracias! por venir a ayudar.


Fs.


----------



## bolero

Ahijuna dijo Inodoro
al conocer la noticia
y el Negro Fontanarrosa
que nos cuida desde el cielo
te dedicó una sonrisa.

Saludos desde tus pagos,
Bolero (argentine physician)


----------



## Mate

¡Muchas gracias a todos por la cálida bienvenida!

Y ahora mejor me dedico a lo mío, que en la cancha se ven los pingos.

Un afectuso saludo - Mate


----------



## Outsider

¡Mis felicitaciones también!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Mate!
Estoy segura de que harás un papel excelente, mucha suerte en la nueva tarea que emprendes con tu buen humor característico.
Un abrazo
Beatriz


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Felicidades Mate...

¿El mate relaja?... lo vas a necesitar 

Un beso
Martine


----------



## Mate

Cintia&Martine said:


> Felicidades Mate...
> 
> ¿El mate relaja?... lo vas a necesitar
> 
> Un beso
> Martine


¡Gracias Martine!

En realidad, el mate es ligeramente excitante porque contiene un poquito de cafeína. Ahora mismo estoy tomando mate, para empezar el día.

Esto me hace recordar un viejo grafitti que ví en Buenos Aires a finales de los años 60:  

"Yo no me caliento* más - Walt Disney" 

*Calentarse: enojarse, enfadarse, enfervorizarse en una disputa.

Suscribo lo (improbablemente) dicho por el recordado Walt: yo ya no me caliento más .

Un beso - Mate


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aha !  Un petit peu plus d'espagnol dans le CD ne fera pas de mal. 
(mas o menos : un poquito mas de Español en el CD no hará daño)


----------



## cherine

Bienvenido Mate  
It's a great pleasure to have such a wise and gentle person as a fellow mod


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades por el nombramiento. 


P. D.  ?Se puede brindar con bombillas para mate.?  Salud y enhorabuena.


----------



## jann

Great news!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Mate!

Esta vez mis felicitaciones van en prosa llana, que la noche se lleva algo de mi ingenio, pero no las fuerzas suficientes como para no enviarte un fuerte abrazo y mis mejores parabienes en tu nueva _chamba_.

Atentamente,


----------



## Forero

A tough job, but somebody's got to do it.  Good luck and energy, Mate.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades a nuestro nuevo "materador", seguro que lo haces genial.

Una abrazo.

Ant


----------



## geve

Good luck Mate! I will try to pay a visit to see how you behave... I say, make them all write in rhymes! This should allow people to think twice before they post.


----------



## Silvia10975

Perdóname por llegar tan tarde Mateeee!!!
Y bienvenido "oficialmente" en el equipoloco 
Silvia


----------



## Tezzaluna

Dear Mateamargo,

Congratulations on your new position.

Tezza


----------



## avok

Mateamargo? I am not familiar with this name..  Are you always in the Spanish speaking forums, mate?


----------



## Mate

You'll hear from me more often from now on, avok.


----------



## Eva Maria

Felicitats, MateDulce (We certainly hope so!)

¿Sólo te calificas de “moderador” a secas?

What about “Moderador y Gaucho” or “Gauchomod”, “Moderador y Matero” or “Materomod”, or even “Amargomatemod” or “Bittermatemod”, or just “Matemod”? Jejejeje!

Surely you’ll be a wonderful “modal” member!

Eva Maria


----------



## zebedee

Congratulations, Mate!

I hadn't said it publicly till now:

Great to have you on board to keep the CD forum poetically balanced.
And it's great working with you!


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuena, Mate!

Seguro que lo haces muy bien.


----------

